# CHIRP or cheap



## Eyesonthefield (Apr 12, 2011)

Any one have the lowrance Chirp series? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## john65 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have the elite 7 chirp.Alot of handy features for advanced or beginner fishfinder.Nice screenshots.


----------

